# Homemade Friction



## PS22 (Nov 7, 2011)

Does anyone have a recipe for homemade friction polish they use on pens.  I hate to shell out $25 when I run out.  I hate getting "shellac-ed"


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Nov 7, 2011)

from the Russ Fairfield web site:
a shellac based friction polish can be mixed from equal parts of shellac, denatured alcohol, 
and boiled linseed oil. Add a little beeswax, about a teaspoon full to ½ pint of finish. 
Heat the wax in the microwave to soften it before adding it to the finish.
 The oil will not mix with the alcohol, so you will have to keep it stirred


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 7, 2011)

Great timing on your question, thanks. I was trying to remember where I read about how to mix the concoction. Thanks Drew.


----------



## edman2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't use friction polish anymore but when I did I used Hut Products Crystal Coat. It worked just fine and a bottle that does many many pens costs $12.00.  

http://www.hutproducts.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0104

I have some of their bar wax that you can have. You apply it after the friction polish.


----------



## monophoto (Nov 8, 2011)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> from the Russ Fairfield web site:
> a shellac based friction polish can be mixed from equal parts of shellac, denatured alcohol, and boiled linseed oil.



A similar recipe for a lacquer-based friction polish - equal parts of lacquer, lacquer thinner, and boiled linseed oil.


----------

